# Rust on vinyl siding



## ol rick (Dec 29, 2009)

The pretty yellow/tannish colored vinyl siding has a rust stain from a dripping hose bibb. Can rust stain be removed? If I replaced the length of siding, how do I cut a hole into siding piece for the bibb? Please tell me I can get the stain off.....:detective:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Scroll down to the bottom of this link. http://www.vinylsiding.org/aboutsiding/cleanmain/cleaning/ I'd be curios of your results.


----------



## roofingquotes (Mar 6, 2013)

You need a pressure washer to be able to remove the rust and a good cleaning solution helps in removing the rust. Just put the cleaning solution in the pressure wash and then start spraying.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Get a bottole of "The Works". Any Dollar store, Wal-Mart, grocery store will have it in the clean supply area.
Spray it on, let it sit about 1 Min. and hose it off and the stain is gone.
Pressure washing is a waste of time on a rust stain.


----------



## ol rick (Dec 29, 2009)

*Rust stain remover*

OK - I had a bottle of Wink rust remover, tried it on the vinyl siding but it did not work. Joe Caption, I know about The Works toilet bowl cleaner but I did not know The Works made a rust stain remover. Is this a new product?


----------



## ol rick (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes! The Works Toilet Bowl Cleaner worked and removed about 95% of the rust stain on the vinyl siding. Thanks.


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

I believe "The Works" toilet bowl cleaner is basically just Hydrochloric Acid, also known as Muriatic Acid, Concrete Cleaner, and is also sold as pH adjuster for swimming pools.

The problem with hydrochloric acid is that it eats almost everything except plastic..

Make sure to use plenty of water to wash it away.. Maybe even some baking soda as it can eat right through concrete and brick very easily.

A safer solution would be to use Phosphoric Acid.. also found in Naval Jelly and many automotive chemical type rust removers. The phosphoric acid turns the iron oxide into Iron Phosphate.. it literally vanishes in front of your eyes. 
I make a home made solution of it for my wife to use in the shower to get rid of the rust stains.. She sprays it in the dishwasher too and the orange rust stains vanish within 30 to 60 seconds.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

PaulBob said:


> I believe "The Works" toilet bowl cleaner is basically just Hydrochloric Acid, also known as Muriatic Acid, Concrete Cleaner, and is also sold as pH adjuster for swimming pools.
> 
> The problem with hydrochloric acid is that it eats almost everything except plastic..
> 
> ...


Put your engineering brain to work for me on some soap scum remover would you...!

Vinegar just ain't cutting it, pardon the pun, anymore.

By the way, how would that homemade H3P04 affect grout. I usually neutralize my stuff right after I am done.


----------

